

Tamper: Chrome devtools extension for capturing and editing HTTP requests - adamnemecek
http://dutzi.github.io/tamper/#

======
dutzi_
I built this tool because I had a lot of production issues where I needed to
make some changes and test them. I couldn't use devtools' Elements or Sources
panel since I had to make this changes available as the page loads (inline
script changes, css url changes, etc...).

I tried using Fiddler and similar alternatives (Charles, Burp), but:

1\. When running it on the Mac you need to run a VM.

2\. Fiddler shows you ALL the requests made by you're machine.

3\. Moving between Fiddler, Chrome and Sublime is just annoying.

Since it's running a proxy server (it's actually based on
[http://www.mitmproxy.org](http://www.mitmproxy.org)) on your machine, it's
also very useful when you want to test things on mobile devices.

~~~
ayanamist
Since Fiddler is just a proxy listening on port 8888, you can use some proxy
profile extension like SwitchySharp in Chrome to control it, make only
necessary urls access through fiddler.

------
elmotri
The background of that pages makes my screen look dirty. Even though I know
it's the background every time my eyes move I see new dust on my screen :)

------
kasbah
I was hoping this would be a more modern Tamper Data [1] but it sounds like
you can't edit requests before they are sent?

[1]: [https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/tamper-
data/](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/tamper-data/)

------
passfree
Interesting idea. There is also a similar tool over here:
[https://suite.websecurify.com/market/httpview](https://suite.websecurify.com/market/httpview)

------
milesokeefe
I wouldn't try installing this on OSX until the pip install process is fixed,
I wasted an hour trying to get it to work to no avail.

------
blutgens
this broke the shit out of my pip install until I nuked all the stuff that got
dropped in my /usr/local/lib/python2.7 directory. (linuxmint 14)

Also these instructions don't work straight away on linuxmint 14. I suspect
some missing deps or incompatible versions or something.

Just FYI.

I'm sure the tool is awesome though! =)

------
h43k3r
I am already behind my institute proxy. Does it have a cascading feature ??

~~~
dutzi_
Currently you cannot chain proxies to Tamper. I will add this to my to do
list.

If this helps, know that Tamper sets Chrome proxy settings to go through its
proxy using a PAC file. You can modify that PAC file by clicking the little
cog icon in Tamper.

------
NoMoreNicksLeft
Sweet, I was looking for something like this just last week.

------
unwind
There's a typo in the title, somebody please s/extenstion/extension/. Thanks.

